# 23month old pump advice



## Odinns mummy (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello has anyone got any advice I'm wanting to try an omnipod for my 23month old but still a bit sceptical about pumping I'm a diabetic nursing assistant but still not sure as I deal with adults pumping has anyone any 1st hand advice on pumps so young please


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2019)

Welcome Odinns Mam. I was 3 when diagnosed & now in my 50s but you have a situation. Well done for getting into Pumps & there tech. I am on a Medtronic & like it a great deal. Good luck


----------



## trophywench (Mar 31, 2019)

Would an Omnipod be a bit of a lump for a 2yo to have stuck into/onto his arm/leg?  Have you asked Omnipod - or indeed INPUT - for advice?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 31, 2019)

Have you seen this site? http://www.insulin-pumpers.org/oldindex.shtml I suspect you will get a lot more help there regarding young pumpers.


----------



## Flower (Mar 31, 2019)

No advice on young pump users but you can request a trial non functioning Omnipod to see how large they are and where you could position the pod on your little one. 

https://eu.myomnipod.com/become-a-podder-sample-pod?languagename=English&countryname=UK


----------



## Bronco Billy (Mar 31, 2019)

I slightly disagree with trophywench. To my knowledge, the Omnipod is the smallest of the pumps available, so would think it would be most suitable, given your child’s age. Ultimately, it’s about what you think suits your child best, so have a good read of all the available options. Some hospitals only offer certain pumps, so have a word with them as well to establish what is available.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 31, 2019)

You're jesting Billy - my pump cannulas are nowhere near the size of an Omnipod.

Someone on here quoted the dimensions, 5cm x 4cm x 1.5cm.  How do you keep a thing that size out of the sun all your life?  Or protected from the heat when it's hot whether occasionally in a sauna or just in a vest top/short shorts or indeed nude?


----------



## Bronco Billy (Mar 31, 2019)

There might be smaller cannulas on the market, but I was also considering the unit. I wouldn't fancy, for example, the Medtronic 640G for my two if they were that age.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2019)

Well much as I moan about various aspects of my Insight, Billy - no other pumps than the Omnipod and the Insight (and its predecessor the Combo) have full remote control - assuming the Omni PDM is also a meter.  And I should imagine that full remote control is very useful indeed for a toddler!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi @Odinns mummy , and welcome to the forum.
I am sorry not to be able to advise about the Omnipod having only ever used a combo.
I will be interested to hear what you decide to do, and how it goes.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi, I have the Omnipod, but am a grown up!  The Omnipod does have full remote control.  You don't need to keep it out of the sun, I have been sunbathing with it in full sun in Portugal, no problems.  Great as you can get it wet / bath / swim etc without having to take it off.
I would have thought the real issue for such a small person would be the amounts of insulin you would need to deliver.  The Omnipod does not do such small increments as other pumps -the Omnipod goes up in .05 units - so you can bolus 1 unit, then 1.05 then 1.10 etc, same with basal.  If you want to add a temporary basal, it goes up or down in 5percent increments.  I believe other pumps are more sensitive.


----------

